# Squatting a castle in South Carolina



## THEOEHT

So i was helping my roaddawg hitch from north carolina to mississippi with 2 dogs, 1 of them a 3 month old puppy, in the middle of the winter. This was probaby the toughest, slowest coldest shittiest hitch of my career hitching with 2 people and 2 dogs aint easy) but like most difficult journeys it had its silver linings. after sitting ouside a gas station outside of greensboro nc during a 20 degree blizzard for 6 hours, a nice guy let us stay by ourselves in an apartment he was renovating for 3 days until the blizzard stopped. he even got us pizza one day and chinese food another!
we made it to the border of SC in record time(record slow time, something like a week) hitching on the cold windy on ramps, sometimes in the same spot for multiple days. when we got to blacksburg south carolina, we spent a whole day on the on ramp trying to get a ride with no luck so we called it a night and slept in a snowbank burritoed up in a tarp, next door to this crazy castle that was once a video game arcade. in the morning we noticed that the castle was unlocked so we explored inside. The place was HUGE! if i had to guess i'd say 5000sqft. it was mostly covered in broken glass but there were some clean spots and a bar inside(no booze unfortunately).
we tried hitching again all day, still no rides, are you fucking kidding me? that night of course we decided to sleep in the castle and watch movies on the phone all night. next day we tried hitching again and after a few hours a cop pulled up. at first i thought he was gonna be a dick and kick us out of the only on ramp in the area and ruin our day but instead he comes out of the car with a bag of wool socks, some crackers and bottled water. he said hed seen us the day before and figured we could use some warm socks! I asked him if he could give us a ride too and he said ya, drove us to the next county. he turned out to be the coolest and most intelligent cop ive ever met , we talked about music for a while and he asked us if we slept in the castle that night. at first i denied it but he said its cool if we did, hes met other people who lived there and no one cares. moral of the story: if you go to blacksburg, squat that castle! would love to have a crazy party there, stock the bar and get some bands to play. go in the door on the back right corner, the front was sealed shut


----------



## Lob

that place looks dope! Ill have to check it out


----------



## Tude

That's pretty cool looking!


----------



## Will Wood

Beware friendly cops.. Eventually he may ask you to do something innocent that you ignore, and the next thing you know, he's arresting you. Avoid all govt. officials.. Friendly doesn't mean friend..


----------



## deleted user

How lucky to have stayed in a castle and met a mythical "friendly" cop in one go.

A modern day fairy tale if I ever heard one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## THEOEHT

Ya, I try to avoid them as much as possible, most are power tripping fascists. There's been a few occasions when they've helped me out alot, like giving me rides when I'm in a really bad spot. This one state trooper drove me across New York after a guy who gave me a ride drove off with all my stuff, shoes and everything. He said he took the job hoping to do some good but was fed up with his job, corrupt cops and the tyrannical government that employs him and would have quit ages ago if he didn't have a large family to support.


----------



## CoNiGMa

I'll have to check this place out.


----------

